# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik was anderhalf jaar onzeker na de bevalling

## Leontien

> Britse vrouwen hebben gemiddeld anderhalf jaar nodig na de geboorte van een kind om zich weer zeker en op en top vrouw te voelen. 
> 
> Negen maanden zwanger, negen maanden ontzwangeren wordt vaak wel gezegd. Maar Britse vrouwen blijken langer nodig te hebben. De website vroeg 3000 Britse vrouwen hoe ze zich voelden na de geboorte van hun kind.
> 
> Meer dan tweederde van de ondervraagden gaf aan dat ze zich onzeker en onaantrekkelijk voelden. Ruim 63 procent zei zichzelf minder te verzorgen, omdat hun kind al hun energie kost. Na anderhalf jaar zijn de meeste vrouwen weer in vorm.


Nu.nl

Hoe heb jij de periode na de bevalling ervaren? Voelde je je bijna gelijk de oude, duurde dat 9 maanden of veel langer?

Breng je stem uit en geef je mening!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hmz kan niet meedoen aan deze pol... zie wel dat 4 personen gestemd hebben, ben wel benieuwd nu naar het warom achter de stemming  :Embarrassment:

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Ik kan ook niet meedoen hier,maar het lijkt me evident dat veel vrouwen hun lichaam en omgeving in orde moeten krijgen, ook al is er van een http://www.psycholoog-jovo.be/depres...tale-depressie geen sprake.

----------

